# 60ltr new tank



## JonandJo

*T -7 and counting*
I can't wait to set up my new tank. I'm just planning in my head what I need to get before I start in 7 days. 

*Tank*
I have my 60ltr clear seal aquarium, complete with hood and stand. 

*Lighting*
I have a lamp, need to check the type and colour range. 

*Filtration*
I have two filters, a fluval u4 internal and a fluval 103 canister. I will probably only use the canister filter. I have various filter material. 

*Heating*
I still need to get a heater I reckon 75 - 100 watts. 

*Decor*
I have my bog wood soaking in a bucket to stop it leaching into my tank. 

I have some black gravel, enough for 1cm covering on base. 

I have tetra substrate for under the gravel for my plants. 

I need some stones and slate for decoration. 

My plants I will purchase closer to the time. 

*Cycling*
I have read various articles on cycling the tank and I think I'll follow this one. Cycling a Planted Tank | Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks
It makes sense to me. 

I'll try and keep an up to date journal with pics as things start to happen.


----------



## JonandJo

*T -12 hours and counting*

Tank is now in house being acclimated and cleaned after spending a month out in my garage. 

Heater bought. 

Everything except plants. 

Getting excited at the thought of starting a new tank with the info and help supplied by peeps on here. 

Plans for tomorrow after hangover dissipates is to put tank in its position and level it. Fill with substrate and water. Attach filter and allow to run for 24 hours to check for leaks.


----------



## JonandJo

*Today 11:00 gmt*
And so it begins tank sited and levelled, filter filled with media. Leak test started. 

*OH POOP!!!!*
Must remember to seat the canister seal correctly next time.


----------



## JonandJo

More pics


----------



## JonandJo

And another


----------



## JonandJo

And the last for now.


----------



## JonandJo

If leak test is ok tomorrow I need to buy plants and some more substrate. 

I was informed that two bags would be enough but it wasn't.


----------



## willow

subscribing :-D


----------



## JonandJo

Looking like I'm leak free. I'll be certain in the morning. 

But now my wife says she doesn't like the tank stand.


----------



## JonandJo

Well I've woke up this morning naturally nobody screaming at me that the tank is leaking. 

So some shopping I think for plants and other little bits


----------



## redthebetta

I love the tank! Subbed!


----------



## JonandJo

*Plants selected*
Cardinalis (Lobelia)
Inundatus (Ranunculus)
Corymbosa 'Angustifolia' (Hygrophila)
Brasiliensis (Lilaeopsis)
Bleheri (Echinodorus)
Pinnatifida (Hygrophila)
Moss


----------



## JonandJo

*Tank planted*
My wife's artistic planting. 

*Water numbers*
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 0 - 5.0 ppm
Ammonia 0.25 ppm
pH 7.4
Chlorine 0
KH 3
GH 16

*Water treatment*
10ml Aqua one water conditioner
7.5ml Seachem stability


----------



## JonandJo

The moss has been tied with thread to my two pieces of cable tied bog wood. 

No stone work going in but my wife is looking for a colourful child's ornament for in the tank. I suppose compromise is the way to a happy marriage. 

Ps she picked the light blue substrate.


----------



## redthebetta

I think the substrate's awesome!


----------



## JonandJo

redthebetta said:


> I think the substrate's awesome!


Thanks but it's all my wife's doing. 

She's getting hooked


----------



## redfox

Your aquarium is starting to look great. I'm glad you have close to the same parameters as I do, it'll help me decided what fish to get ( I'm too picky). 

Definitely subscribed and can't wait to see how well it turns out!


----------



## JonandJo

redfox said:


> it'll help me decided what fish to get ( I'm too picky).


I have some fish in a smaller tank that I'm gona move over. I have lemon tetra, neon tetra, otocinclus and some green killifish (these are going)

Going to get a dwarf gourami as a centrepiece fish.


----------



## redfox

What are the parameters that you have your tetras housed in now? Usually the Tetra family prefer lower PHs and softer water.


----------



## JonandJo

Exactly the same. Tetras do prefer a lower pH to breed but they are quite happy in higher pH as long as you acclimate them correctly. There is only 2-4 pH difference from when I get them from my LFS.


----------



## JonandJo

Done a bit more research last night and went to the web site Email Marketing Solutions and On-Demand Software from Topica downloaded there app to help with tank maintenance looks good and helpful. It's suggesting a 50% water change tomorrow and to get some shrimp initially 1 for every 5ltr. 

Will ask the wife to get some today otherwise it'll be Monday. 

Also read a bit on CO2 levels, looks like I may need to add some to help with the plants I have selected, if I'm reading the chart right will not need much. Next to decide on the delivery method. 

Shhhh!! Don't tell the wife more expense.


----------



## FrightyDog

Just a question, when your wife planted them, did she take them out of the pots?


----------



## JonandJo

Yep and she separated some of the stems also.


----------



## JonandJo

Just noticed my typo should have been Tropica Aquarium Plants

I don't suppose a mod could change the original post?


----------



## willow

dear wifey :-D
superb choice of substrate,looks lovely,planting looks great as well.
:-D


dear minion :-D
well done on your support of wifeys choices
:lol:


(comments all done in fun,no offences intended)


----------



## JonandJo

Willow!!!! Don't go there it's my tank!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## JonandJo

Water clearing up


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 3* 
As per tropica website app 50% water change performed. 

Pre water change numbers
pH 7.4
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
Ammonia 0 - 0.25

Still need some shrimp but work interfering and wife not managed to get to LFS

As I have 3 otocinclus I may add these as well


----------



## willow

may i ask what lfs you use ?


----------



## JonandJo

I use a couple of different ones. I have about 7 in my area. I even use [email protected]


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 4*

A white bloom has attached itself to my big wood. 

Still no shrimp, getting them tomorrow.


----------



## JonandJo

Pic


----------



## willow

yuck the white fuzz,i only had that once,always on the same bit of wood:-?
i got my clown loaches today at maidenhead aquatics,cheaper than [email protected]


----------



## JonandJo

Decision made, I've transferred my 3 otocinclus into the new tank to start on the algae. 

The theory states it should all be good as the plants will stop the ammonia rising. I'll keep an eye on water quality just in case and if things change I can put them back in the other tank.


----------



## JonandJo

willow said:


> yuck the white fuzz,i only had that once,always on the same bit of wood:-?
> i got my clown loaches today at maidenhead aquatics,cheaper than [email protected]


Glad you got your loaches. I'm trying to find a good LFS but I am struggling to find somewhere you go in and think yep they look after there fish. I have possibly found one but it's 20 mile away.


----------



## willow

20 miles…gosh..but then i guess if it looks and feels right it's worth it.


----------



## JonandJo

Well some new arrivals today 
4 shrimp
2 snails
3 Otocinclus
And straight to work they went (after being acclimated). 

I also got a CO2 system just a cheap manual one the type where you fill the chamber. It will do for now till I can afford a decent system. 

Next in my list is a 18" T8 tube for plants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 8*
Shrimps and Otocinclus working hard on the white fuzz. 

However my snails seem to like the spray bar, grrr!! Get off it and eat the algae.


----------



## JonandJo

Well another water change done, 50% changed. 

No change to preparer change numbers
pH 7.4
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
Ammonia 0 - .25

Unfortunately I discovered one of the new Otocinclus has died. He didn't look good in the tank yesterday but I thought he was just getting used to his new environment. All other Oto's look well.


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 10*

White fuzz just about gone off my bog wood, shrimps the best idea ever and doesn't effect the bio mass. 

Lol more than two snails now I wonder where they came from. 

Some plants looking a little brown not sure why. Might try a different lamp as I'm not sure if the one I have is good for plants. 

The cheap CO2 delivery system I got doesn't seem the best. For my size tank it suggests I fill the full container. However this lasts over 24 hours. I didn't think CO2 was good after lights go out. 

I've notices some thread type algae on other plants according to various sites this could be because water is to hot. So thermostat getting turned down a little bit. 

Depending on water quality later I may add my lemon tetras there supposed to be hardy.


----------



## aussieJJDude

This tank looks interesting! Subbing to see the "wife's" tank!


----------



## willow

what was the temp in there ?


----------



## JonandJo

willow said:


> what was the temp in there ?


It was 28-29 now I turned it down to 26-27.


----------



## JonandJo

Well new light in tank 

Trying to put some harlequin tetra into tank but we've been on 6 hours now trying to equalise pH.


----------



## JonandJo

7 hours gone and had to make the decision pH was close enough to transfer the fish. 

Fingers crossed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow

hope it goes well.


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 11*

10% water change and filter cleaned. I'm going to have to have a look at my filter media. I have a three layered cartridge consisting of a course pad a medium pad and fine filter wool. The fine filter wool seemed very clogged, I might have to got to a fine pad instead or maybe just throw away the filter wool each time I clean the filter. 

All my fish are now across and into the new tank. It's nice to watch them swim around. 

Aqua advisor says I'm over stocked but that will be because of the 2 bristle nose plecs. We'll keep these till they reach about 4 inches then take them back and get two more small ones. 

*Stock*
5 neon tetras
5 lemon tetras
5 harlequin rasbora
3 otocinclus
2 bristle nose plecs

And our centerpiece fish
1 imperial blue dwarf gourami
1 dwarf yellow puffer (varying reports if it misbehaves it will be gone)

4 Yamato shrimp
2 snails. 

*Feeding*
Tetra prime 
Algae flakes (for night use, not used yet as algae still being cleaned in tank)
Another pellet feed slow sinking. 
*Treats*
Blood worm
Daphnia

I still have some algae on the plants and the bog wood but the algae eaters are on the job. 

I have sorted the CO2 delivery system (I think). 

So all in all things are looking good. Some pics to follow. 

Oh yeah and the user. Called "the wife" is my wife, I'll have to behave now lol.


----------



## willow

awww i love puffers….any snail problem he'll great fully clear up.
has wifey done introductions section ?


----------



## JonandJo

Pic


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 12*

The thread was working really well keeping the moss on my bog wood until the bristle noses decided they'd eat it off. 

Looks like I'm gona have to get some more moss and some fishing line to tie it on again. 

But apart from that it's all going well in the tank. Fish are enjoying there freedom.


----------



## JonandJo

Well after a little more reading I need to drop the temperature by another 2 - 3 degrees


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 14*

Yesterday I added some more filter foam to my spare pot in my canister filter. This is to replace the filter media I had in as I'd used filter wool and this was just useless after it had been running two weeks. Will remove the old foam as soon as new foam has had chance to take on bacteria. Water is lovely and clear so that's ok bit with all the foam the output is slowed down some so not much flow in the tank which I think the fish are enjoying. 

With not much flow the CO2 delivery system is not very effective, may have to write a product review. 

Water numbers are
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 0 - 0.25
Nitrite 0.5

Just noticed a patch of what looks like fungus in tank. 

40% water change done. Fungus stuff hoovered up.


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 16*
*Water numbers*
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0.5
Nitrate 0
pH 7.4

20% Water change. 

Bog wood cleaned as it had fungus on it.


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 18*
App suggests water change today. 

Second filter added just to boost flow in tank. 

Still not happy with CO2 delivery system. Really will have to look into a better system. 

Couple of leaves to be trimmed. 

Still a little bit thread algae left but a big improvement since lowering the temperature.


----------



## JonandJo

Have been watchingy dwarf puffer today. They say they are aggressive, I have yet to see signs of it. 

My neons and lemon tetra are to fast and agile. My dwarf gourami seems to intimidate it, not sure if intimidate is the right word. It goes nowhere near the plecs or Otocinclus. 

Hope things don't change as it's a nice addition to my tank, the wife uses the word cute. 

Feeding is awkward I've fed live blood worm and brine shrimp but it just doesn't seem to be in any hurry to feed. I fed the same pellet the LFS feeding but doesn't seem interested. 

Looks like I have some snail eggs on a leaf so maybe he's keeping the snail population down in my tank. 

The kids love it and it has had three names mags after a friend of diminutive stature, puffy cause it's a puffer fish and now it's called baby guess cause it's the smallest fish in my tank, our tank lol


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 19*

When examining my tank today I noticed a new piece of decor. The wife had been at it again. 

Can you spot it.


----------



## The wife

It's our sons train it is his tank (suppose to be) and he wanted it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 20*

Well three weeks nearly up. 

*water numbers*
Nitrate 0
Nitrite .50
Ammonia .50

50% water change

A little bit pruning of some dead/browning leaves. 

The CO2 delivery system had a bubble inside so it wasn't dispensing gasses properly. 

Canister filter playing up again, but I got work tomorrow so no time to really clean it up. Lucky I got second filter in the tank.


----------



## rsskylight04

Great journal...following!
Please watch your nitrite levels. You probaly know that nitrite should never be higher than nitrate... preferably 0 for ammonia and nitrite, but your low levels should be ok till the tank stabilizes.
Good luck!
Oh... and dwarf puffers are awesome fish. They have a reputation as meek and docile but they are actually fairly aggressive fish. Capable of holding thier own In a tank with larger, semi aggressive fish. We have a cat named puffer because while she is the smallest of the three cats , she takes no bull from any of them!


----------



## JonandJo

rsskylight04 said:


> Great journal...following!
> Oh... and dwarf puffers are awesome fish. They have a reputation as meek and docile but they are actually fairly aggressive fish. Capable of holding thier own In a tank with larger, semi aggressive fish.


Our dwarf seems pretty passive the tetras are to fast and stay out his way, the cats he isn't bothered by and gourami out swims him


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 22*

*Plans for today*
Remove canister filter and give a complete over haul. Followed by a bench test to see how fast it empties a 10liter bucket of water. I will post outcomes here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium-equipment/canister-filter-problem-333769/

Remove less than perfect leaves from plants, cut back tall plants and replant the cuttings. 

Check water numbers and water change if necessary.


----------



## JonandJo

Canister cleaned and running great, see link above. 

Some of my stem plants cut and replanted. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/beginner-planted-aquarium/cutting-replanting-336074/

*Water numbers*
Ammonia 0 - 0.25
Nitrite 0.50
Nitrate 0 - 5.0
Temp 23 C

Water change and bog wood cleaned (fungus on it) tonight when little one in bed.


----------



## JonandJo

Well 40% water change done. Bog wood cleaned. Dead shrimp found. 

And the wife's touch a sponge bob square pants decoration.


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 24*

Enjoying my tank. Watching the lemon tetras swimming, since solving the filter problem they have been flying all over the tank, hope it's the increased O2 and current.


----------



## willow

where's spongbob ?


----------



## JonandJo

Otocinclus playing puppet master with sponge bob


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 26*

*water numbers*
Ammonia 0 - 0.25
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0 - 5.0

*Feeding*
Algae pellet every other day for cats and shrimp
A pinch of pellet in morning
Occasional blood worm and daphnea one bag spreads over a couple of days
Occasional frozen foods

*CO2 System*
Initial problems with http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-products-reviews/tropica-plant-growth-system-60-a-339098/ now seem to be solved.


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 27*

Fish may have a disease http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/my-fish-have-white-spots-there-339738/

Going to LFS for advice and solution. 

Slightly worried.


----------



## JonandJo

Ok! Great! So white spot is ich. Just been reading up and there seems to be 4 solutions without having a hospital tank.
Aquarium salt
Not supposed to be good for scaleless fish and I have a dwarf puffer

Manufactured solutions
Not supposed to be very effective

Increase tank temperature
Raising temp to 30 Celsius makes ich more susceptible to treaent

Methylene blue
Seems like a really good solution but supposedly it kills plants


Let's see what LFS has to say


----------



## JonandJo

Ok so tonight a 25% water change. 
temp raised
Ich treatment added
Fertiliser added


----------



## willow

:-( not good…hopefully you'll resolve it
temp and meds should get to it quickly.


----------



## rsskylight04

Somtimes when fish develop white spots its not ich. When water quality, temp, or other factors stress fish, they become vulnerable to bacteria and fungus. 
If it is ich, then best course is to remove fish to a quarentine tank and treat with methelene blue for 2weeks at 30°c. The empty tank will be clear of ich if you leave the heat on and have no fish in it for two weeks. I would add salt to the empty tank to clear out any and all fungus or parasites.

Try daily water changes for a couple days first to see if your white spots are maybe not ich but fungus or parasites. In good clean water most fish can shrug off fungus and bacteria, but in poor water quality they get sick easier.


----------



## JonandJo

Unfortunately I have only one tank so separating or changing is not a option unfortunately. And using salt is not an option.


----------



## Chesh

Ugh, sorry to hear about the ich! Raising the temperature will get rid of it quick, hope everyone can hang in until it's gone. Tank looks beautiful!


----------



## rsskylight04

Love your spongebob.
Hope your problems clear out quickly.
Good luck!


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 30*

*Fourth day of Ich*
Temperature up at 80 degrees, first three doses of treatment added, one more to go on Saturday and 10 more days of high temp.

Fish looking much better only one or two spots left on one or two fish. Fish are loving the heat, flying round the tank. When Ich has gone as long as string algae stays away I will only lower the temp slightly. In fact I even thought of adding a second heater on a timer, setting one heater at 23 degrees and one at 27 degrees. The one set on the higher heat would be on timer and would come on with the light to try and recreate the heat of the sun. Idle brain has stooped thoughts at times.

Sponge bob has been joined by squidward now.

Will check water and do a 20% change before final treatment


----------



## rsskylight04

That's a great thought about changing the heat with the light cycle, just like in nature. 

My wife has Gary the Snail ornament in her tank... so cute and silly.


----------



## JonandJo

rsskylight04 said:


> My wife has Gary the Snail ornament in her tank... so cute and silly.


Lol I've been told well be getting all the characters. Doesn't she realise it's "my tank" not my sons.


----------



## Chesh

Glad to hear things are going well with the treatment. . . and with Spongebob's crew


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 32*
*Water numbers*
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0 -5.0

Today I was going to do a 20% water change but I'm on night shift and slept to long. However water has good numbers. Will try to do it tomorrow sleep permitting. 

Last dose of treatment added. I would however advise anybody buying treatment read the bottle themselves and not trust totally the LFS. I told the chap exactly what I had in my tank and he advised a certain treatment. Looking at the label it states do not add if you have shrimp or snails of which I have both. Not happy is the word for today. On the other hand I may be lucky as they don't seem affected by it, yet. Big piece of learning there *ALWAYS READ THE LABEL ON MEDICATION *


----------



## JonandJo

*First months lessons*
Even planted tanks get a nitrite spike during cycling. So don't put fish in to soon. 

Shrimp shed there carapace. 

Heat kills Ich but promotes algae. 

Otocinclus are delicate fish when first introduced they have a high mortality rate in the first two weeks of being put in LFS tanks. Always ask how long they have had them. 

Acclimatising fish can take a while, not so much the temperature but it's pH shock which kills. Allow time especially if it's a big pH difference. 

Get a feeding pattern going. Instead of putting food in all in one go put a little bit in to start fish feeding before putting bull of food in. Select right food for fish. 

Don't trust everything your LFS says. But on the other hand get a good rapport as they are full of useful information. Even if this means travelling. 

And I'm sure there is more but it's late and I can't think.


----------



## Chesh

That's a good list to come away from the first month with - a few of them look familiar! Keep up the good work - you're doing great!


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 45*
Just about to do a water change when I noticed my filter tubing is full of white stuff stuck to the walls. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/worried-i-am-345010/


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 36*

*water numbers*
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0

40% water change

Filter cleaned and filter tubes replaced. 

White spot looks like it's gone so a couple more days of high temperature then back to normal.


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 38*
Tanks looking good, all fish are behaving themselves well apart from to Otocinclus may have been getting a little jiggy with it. Looks like I have a fat Otto or pregnant.

If she is them the problem arises of what to do. I have only one fish in my tank that could possibly eat the fry and that's my dwarf puffer, I don't think neon and lemon tetra will eat them, not sure about the Dwarf gourami either. I don't really have the space for a nursery tank.

I feel like I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I'm chuffed if she's pregnant but I wont be able to protect the fry, the plants are coming on well so there will be some hiding for the fry. But then again I don't want to be over run with baby Otto's. I'm so hoping she's fat. Only time will tell.

well 2 weeks nearly up since start of white spot so temperature going back down in tank. May leave it mid 20's as fish are more active and I seem to have avoided an algae bloom, looks like my shrimp, snails, Otto's and bristle noses are doing there job.

My little boy is loving the tank, its just at the right height for him to look in at the fish. When I'm doing anything with the tank he's there trying to help and watch his dad. At only 19month I think he has a while to go to help out but he does help feed every now and then.

I personally like watching them just as the light goes on in the morning, caught the Dwarf puffer eating snails one morning, its strange to watch its eyes moving independently to locate prey.

Money well spent I think.


----------



## willow

hi 
what happened with the white stuff in the tubing ?
hope white spot has gone.


----------



## JonandJo

willow said:


> hi
> what happened with the white stuff in the tubing ?
> hope white spot has gone.


I replaced all the tubing. I cleaned all the parts of the filter I could. The white spot has gone so tomorrow when I do water change I'll turn the temp down. 

Thanks for asking


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 42*

New developments

Firstly invasion of the white dots, http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/snails-something-else-349249/#post3901857

Secondly my Hygrophila are sprouting roots from half way up the plant, it looks ugly. Maybe have to get some new plants and remove these

Thirdly looks like my DG is eating through the Hygrophila, little bugger it is.


----------



## JonandJo

Well looks like I got Hydra


----------



## JonandJo

Looks like my solution to hydra is borrow a friends empty tank and move my fish over for a few hours till I can heat the water in my tank and kill the Hydra. 

*Thoughts*

Hoping there tank isn't to big as I don't have the space in the house.
Should I use water out my original tank to add to new tank?
Shall I move the second filter over as a temporary measure?
How long will it take?
Will my heater bring the temp up enough?
Will my shrimp and snails have to be moved over?
Should I treat my bog wood with alumn?
Will the Hydra be in my filter system?
Most importantly what else can go wrong?


----------



## willow

that's a really crummy thing to get..little boogers !!
how many do you think you have,if it's a very small infestation
then perhaps they'll not have broken spores off,and won't be in the filter !
lets hope so.
i don't know about using anything from your tank incase you cross 
contaminate before things are washed off.
i think around two days then turn the temp down,and do a gravel vac.
can't answer about the actual heater it's self,turn it up and see what you get
sorry i'm not the greatest help.
:-(


----------



## JonandJo

willow said:


> i think around two days


I thought it was only for a couple of hours


----------



## willow

oh :shock: maybe i'm wrong lol won't be the first time.


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 46*

Head is battered and I'm confused to pieces. 
*Water numbers*
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0-1

*Hydra saga*

Ok so the little white stuff I been seeing coming from my spray bar is hydra, so my filter is infected. After my last clean of the filter and replacing the tubes the white stuff seemed to ease up but now it's back and getting worse. 

I can't use a friends empty tank to put the fish in as it's to big with no stand and I got no space. So I'm really left with medication, there are not a lot of specific medications out there for hydra. Rumour has it copper sulphate and formaldehyde make a good deterrent (this is found in the white spot medication I used last time, not to long ago) or an anti fluke medication. My LFS has recommended I use and anti crustacean medication. 

None of the medication is really good for shrimp and snails, so I have set up my little 12litre tank and moved the snails and shrimp over. 

*My plan*
As I have got two filters running, one internal and the second is my canister. I am going to remove the canister and totally clean it. I'm going to get rid of all the filter media and start anew. I have plants that will take care of the ammonia and my second filter should produce the required good bacteria till the new media catches up.

As I have removed the shrimp and snails I will use a medication. I will try the recommendation of my LFS and use the anti crustacean medication.

I will take my bog wood out and scrub it (probably unnecessary, but needs must). 

I will drain 60% of tank and clean the glass thoroughly to get rid of any I can see on the glass. 

Then add the new water, the cleaned filter and the meds. 

These meds take about ten days to work so after that I will do another 50% water change clean the glass again and add carbon to my filter or maybe even put the white spot medication in which is a six day course. Only time will tell. 

All I want is a weekly water change and to watch my fish and relax.


----------



## willow

oh my goodness…this is pants :-(
and i have a cheek to moan about the debbie algae i have.


----------



## JonandJo

Well as stated previously tank and filter have been cleaned. 

Read an interesting fact/tip when treating for any infection turn the heat up in the tank this speeds up the life cycle of the disease and tends to stimulate the fishes metabolism giving them a better fighting chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh

How goes the Hydra saga? Hope you're winning!


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 64*
It's been a while since my last entry. The treatment and filter cleaning seems to have worked. Unfortunately at the cost of three harlequin rasbora and a Otocinclus. I also lost one shrimp after reintroducing them to the tank. 

Removed all my large Hygrophila it started to rot and look ugly. Have replaced it with ludwigia "Rubens" it brings a nice change of colour to the tank and a nice shaped leaf. 

I'm leaving the temp up in tank as the fish seem to like it. As yet no algae. A small patch of algae on glass but that will be gone next water change. 

The whole family are loving the tank


----------



## willow

glad to hear everyones enjoying the aquarium :-D


----------



## JonandJo

*Day 84ish*
Just a little update. 
Tank is going well seem to of ironed out all the little issues. 

The fish are looking really good all the colours are are popping out on the tetras. The dwarf puffer is keeping snails at bay and grown some. I had 2 bristle nose cats but can only ever seem to see one at a time, but nobody of a dead one. 

Trimmed back the plants which are thriving.


----------



## JonandJo

*Nearly a year*
How things have changed. All the bugs ironed out, feeding routine working well. Some changes to my population and plants. No dramas as such, except the failure of my lighting unit(changed lamp, fuse and starter) still not working. 
I have been after a larger tank and after the woman at PaH said would be expensive to replace, my wife agreed to a bigger tank. So my fish have been treated to a 125ltr tank. Could not get any tetra complete substrate so have used 4 packets of tropica substrate(woman in PaH said you don't need that much just put it where your gona put plants, REALLY!!!). I transferred over as much water as I could, both my filters and my gravel which I rinsed with what was left of my tank water. All advise points to starting a new tank fresh before fish, but as I have only room for one tank this isn't an option. I will keep this updated


----------

